# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  موووووووووفوووووون اودو واحسرتاااااه

## عمراحمد

*في اخبار انو مصاب بمرض خطير اسمو سيدا ولن يتم تسجيلو ما صحة هذا الخبر للغريبين من الادارة
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*المريخ يخدع جماهيره ويصرف النظر ..

مفاجأة.. المريخ يصرف النظر عن هداف الأبطال ويسجل مواطنه اوجو 

 
koorasudan.net 

في مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل صرف المريخ النظر عصر اليوم عن التعاقد مع النيجيري موفون اودو مهاجم انييمبا وهداف مسابقة دوري الأبطال في نسختها الأخيرة والذي كان من المقرر أن يتعاقد معه عصر اليوم السبت حيث تأكد رسمياً لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ أن اللاعب فشل في اجتياز الفحص الطبي الذي خضع له قبل يومين بمستشفى حاج الصافي ببحري، وفي نفس الوقت ينتظر أن يتعاقد المريخ مع النيجيري اوجو صانع ألعاب نادي صن شاينز النيجيري والذي كانت الصحف أكدت قبل يومين أنهف فشل في اجتياز الفحص الطبي لكن ثبت أن اللاعب سليم ولا يعاني من أي إصابة وبالتالي فإن المريخ سيتعاقد معه رسمياً اليوم أو غداً إلى جانب المصري عاشور الأدهم والايفواري باسكال واوا.
*

----------


## golden

*سيتم تسجيل اوجو دايو لاعب الوسط الهجومي الحريف المهير نجم التسجيلات الحقيقي 
بجانب المصري ومطابقة تسجيل المدافع النيجيري بالسيستم
المهاجم النيجيري يعوض ولا حاجة للاسف
                        	*

----------


## golden

*
*

----------


## golden

*اوجو دايو النجم
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ممكن يكون فيه خير لينا كبير لا نندم 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*
*

----------


## استرلينى

*
*

----------


## gamryassen

*الان يوقع عاشور ومفون والمدافع كونيلي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تخبط غريب جدا
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*طيب ما قالو اوجو مصاب.. 
ده ضحك على الدقون ولا شنو ....
اين الحقيقة...
موفون حقيقته شنو
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*
*

----------


## استرلينى

*
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*يمكن ناس الجرائد ما بيعرفو يفرقو بينهم 
*

----------


## سيف نمر

*حقيفة اوجو لاعب مهاري ولاعب يصنع الفارق بس كنا نتمنى قناص يمتاز بالقوة البدنية
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ياجماعه والله مع بكرى +كلتشى+ميدو+ لاحوجه لنا لمهاجم باذن الله 
*

----------


## golden

*اوجو 4 سنوات 
كونلي 4 سنوات 
عاشور 1 سنه علي سبيل الاعاره
                        	*

----------


## badri

*احسن خبر اخوتي لقد افرغ الوسط المريخي ولا يوجد صانع العاب حقيقي  وبتوقيع هذا اللاعب تكون كسبنا لاعب مهول
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*طيب انتو متأكدين اوجو وقع 
لان الخبر بيقول عاشور والمدافع هم الوقعو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تطسنى جاموسه عميه لو كنت فاهم حاجه !!!!!
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة golden
					

سيتم تسجيل اوجو دايو لاعب الوسط الهجومي الحريف المهير نجم التسجيلات الحقيقي 
بجانب المصري ومطابقة تسجيل المدافع النيجيري بالسيستم
المهاجم النيجيري يعوض ولا حاجة للاسف



  رد مع اقتباس
22222222222222
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
قام المريخ قبل قليل بقيد الثلاثي الأجنبي النيجريان المدافع كونلي وصانع الألعاب دايو اوجو لاعبا صن شاينز النيجيري بعقد احتراف لمدة أربع سنوات لكل منهما فيما ضم المحور المصري عاشور الأدهم لاعب الاتحاد السكندري علي سبيل الاعارة لعام فيما ارجأ ضم هداف دوري الأبطال اودو مفون مهاجم انيمبا النيجيري وربما ضمه لاحقا كمجنس أو صرف النظر عنه حال تعنت ناديه في المفاوضات المالية عقب نفي المريخ إصابته طبيا
*

----------


## mub25

*يا جماعة الخير الراجل ده مصاب مصاب وفتحنا بوست كامل بالموضوع ده
فشل فى الكشف الطبي مع الافريقي ومع الزمالك وصرفوا النظر عن تسجيله
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*تصريح رئيس اللجنة الطبية
رئيس اللجنة الطبية في افادات حصرية الان قال ان مايثار حول اصابة اومرض لاي من المحترفين الحاليين هو عبارة عن شائعات مغرضة تستهدف الكيان بعد النجاحات الساحقة التي حققها المجلس خلال فترة التسجيلات وردا علي وجود اصابة للمهاجم و نجم انيمبا النيجيري قال نسمع بها ولم نراها حتي الان وقال اعدنا التحاليل الطبية لجميع المحترفين من باب التدقيق فقط والنتيجة النهائية ستظهر بعد نصف ساعة من الان اشرف عليها نخبة من الاطباء واكد بعد ذلك سنسلم التقرير الختامي لمساعد الرئيس للاعلام مزمل ابو القاسم لتمليك الجميع الحقيقة.










*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*من وين يكون مصاب ومن وين يكون هداف الابطال ؟؟؟؟
يا ناس ارحمونا !!!!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يبقى العمليه ماديه فقط
العلما اختلفو !!
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*قد يكون امور مادية .. قرات فى احدى المشاركات المنقوله هنا او موقع صفوى اخر ان هناك امور مادية مع انمبيا النيجيرى لم يتفق عليها بعد ..
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*المشكلة الان كيف يتم تسجيله وخانات الاجانب اكتملت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## kampbell

*تصريح صحافي من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخأعلن مزمل أبو القاسم، مساعد رئيس المريخ للشئون الإعلامية أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ استقدم خلال فترة الانتقالات الحالية ستة لاعبين من خارج السودان، بغرض التعاقد مع بعضهم، دعماً لصفوف الفريق الأول في الموسم الجديد، عبر ترشيحات من فنيين مرموقين، وأخضع النادي اللاعبين المذكورين إلى فحوصات طبية دقيقة، جرت تحت إشراف المستر علاء الدين يس، عضو مجلس الإدارة، مسئول الملف الطبي بالنادي، واللاعبون هم: 
المهاجم الكاميروني سيدريك بلاتيني، المدافع النيجيري كونلي أودونلامي، الإيفواري المجنس باسكال واوا، لاعب الوسط النيجيري أوجو، المهاجم النيجيري موفون أودو، ولاعب الوسط المصري عاشور الأدهم
وقد شملت الفحوصات الطبية ما يلي:
القلب (رسم القلب والموجات الصوتية)
وظائف الكبد
وظائف الكلى
الدم (الفيروسات - التهاب الكبد الوبائي ونقص المناعة وغيرها)
العضلات والمفاصل والأربطة (أشعة عادية ومقطعية)
 البول (للسكر واليرقان وأمراض الكلى وغيرها) بالإضافة إلى فحوصات سريرية عامة، وتم عرض نتائج الفحوصات على مجموعة من كبار الاختصاصيين خاصةً في القلب والعظام، كما تم فحص العينات المعملية في ظ£ جهات مختلفة، وقد أفلح أربعة من اللاعبين الستة في اجتياز الكشف الطبي بحمد الله، وتقرر التعاقد معهم وهم: كونلي أودونلامي، باسكال واوا، أوجو وعاشور الأدهم وتقرر صرف النظر عن التعاقد مع اللاعبين موفون أودو وسيدريك بلاتيني بسبب عدم اجتيازهما للفحص الطبي.
 ويطيب لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن يثمن الجهد المتميز والعمل المتقن الذي أشرف عليه عضو المجلس المستر علاء الدين يس ورفاقه الميامين.
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*معناه تقرير نادي الافريقي التونسي سليم 100‎%‎
كله لخير باذن الله 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

* بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
تسجيل صانع لعب هوم الاهم والحمد الله 
*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*حايسجلو الهلال...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طيب كيف يكون مصاب وهو هداف الابطال 
ياريت لو كل مهاجمينا مصابين زيو
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*كبد الحقيقة 11 سبتمبر 2016
مزمل ابو القاسم 
بعنوان : توليفة مريخ 2017

* بحمد الله أفلح النيجيري موفون أودو في اجتياز الكشف الطبي بكفاءة عالية.

* أخضعه المستر علاء الدين يس إلى فحوصات شاملة، استغرقت أكثر من ست ساعات.

* موفون صاغ سليم مثل مواطنه كونلي.

* مهمة أودو لن تكون سهلة، وطريقة إلى تشكيلة المريخ لن يكون مفروشاً بالورود لأنه سيدخل في منافسة شرسة مع ثلاثة مهاجمين متميزين.

* الأباتشي والعقرب والغربال.

* حتى العجب الصغير يمكن أن ينافس الرباعي المذكور على خانة قلب الهجوم.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصريح رئيس اللجنة الطبية 

â€‹رئيس اللجنة الطبية في افادات حصرية الان قال ان مايثار حول اصابة اومرض لاي من المحترفين الحاليين هو عبارة عن شائعات مغرضة تستهدف الكيان بعد النجاحات الساحقة التي حققها المجلس خلال فترة التسجيلات وردا علي وجود اصابة للمهاجم ونجم انيمبا النيجيري قال نسمع بها ولم نراها حتي الان وقال اعدنا التحاليل الطبية لجميع المحترفين من باب التدقيق فقط والنتيجة النهائية ستظهر بعد نصف ساعة من الان اشرف عليها نخبة من الاطباء واكد بعد ذلك سنسلم التقرير الختامي لمساعد الرئيس للاعلام مزمل ابو القاسم لتمليك الجميع الحقيقة
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والله والله لو الوالى لقى طريقة فى الخانات بسجل ليكم 11 لاعب بس انت ابقوا على واحد فى الإتنين أوجو ولا أودو، الهلال ممكن يسجلو مصاب ولا ما مصاب شلل فى الوش ولا فى الركبة ما بفرز 
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*احترمت جدا قرار ادارة المريخ بعدم اعلانها نوع الاصابة وهناك امراض لا يمكن الاعلان عنها لمصلحة اللاعب وعليكم قراءة تقرير فريق الافريقي التونسي لتعرفو السبب الحقيقي





*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والله والله لو الوالى لقى طريقة فى الخانات بسجل ليكم 11 لاعب بس انتو ابقوا على واحد فى الإتنين أوجو ولا أودو، الهلال ممكن يسجلو مصاب ولا ما مصاب شلل فى الوش ولا فى الركبة ما بفرز 
*

----------

